# [scanner] probleme de permission [resolu]

## nuts

Je ne peux utiliser mon scanner qu'en tant que root, j'ai beau chercher sur google, j'ai essayer de mettre des regles a udev, rien n'y fait.

Quelle est LA methode pour corriger ca?

----------

## xaviermiller

Vérifie que ton utilisateur a bien les bons groupes (plugdev, usb, scanner (?), ...)

----------

## nuts

ouais ca j'ai

----------

## nuts

j'up car toujours pas de solution:

en root:

```
kapoue nuts # sane-find-scanner 

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [HP], product=0x5c11 [Photosmart C4200 series]) at libusb:001:005

found USB scanner (vendor=0x046d, product=0x08f6 [Camera]) at libusb:004:002

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

kapoue nuts # scanimage -L

device `hpaio:/usb/Photosmart_C4200_series?serial=MY83OQK0C804VP' is a Hewlett-Packard Photosmart_C4200_series all-in-one

```

en user:

```
nuts@kapoue ~ $ sane-find-scanner 

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x046d, product=0x08f6 [Camera]) at libusb:004:002

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

  # You may want to run this program as root to find all devices. Once you

  # found the scanner devices, be sure to adjust access permissions as

  # necessary.

nuts@kapoue ~ $ scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

nuts@kapoue ~ $ groups

wheel audio cdrom video usb users scanner polkituser portage nuts plugdev

```

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> nuts@kapoue ~ $ groups
> ...

 

Essaye de te mettre dans le groupe lp.

Edit : D'ailleurs le guide gentoo indique par un avertissement :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Important: Any users that need to print should be added to the lp group. Add them by running (as root) gpasswd -a username lp. 
> 
> 

 

----------

## mp342

As-tu rebooté entre temps ?

J'ai eu le même problème et il m'a fallu rebooter pour que les droits soient positionnés correctement.

----------

## guilc

Rebooter, ARGH !!!

Sous X, il suffit de recharger la session. Le reboot, laisse donc ça aux mises à jour du noyau et à windows !!

Sinon, les permissions que tu dois avoir sont celles du device : ls -l /dev/bus/usb/001/005 (le chemin dépend de ce que donne ton sane-find-scanner : found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [HP], product=0x5c11 [Photosmart C4200 series]) at libusb:001:005 )

----------

## mp342

Sous gentoo, les occasions de rebooter sont rares, autant en profiter quand on en a l'occasion !

----------

## guilc

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> Sous gentoo, les occasions de rebooter sont rares, autant en profiter quand on en a l'occasion !

 

Sous linux les occasions de rebooter sont rares. Recharger des permissions n'en est en aucun cas une.

Inutile de colporter le reboot comme solution miracle... Un reboot n'a JAMAIS rien résolu sous linux.

----------

## nuts

j'ai rebooté car ca na rien changer de se relogger: et donc

```
# ls -l /dev/bus/usb/001/002 

crw-rw---- 1 root lp 189, 1  4 févr. 20:59 /dev/bus/usb/001/002

```

bref ca marche toujours pas

----------

## guilc

Et donc, comme netfab te l'a suggéré : tu t'es aussi ajouté au groupe lp ?

parceque c'est de ce groupe dont tu as besoin, compte tenu du le que tu viens de poster !

----------

## nuts

ah punaise, j'ai du me rater avec la commande "gpasswd" donc j'ai refait et bien verifier que je fasse parti de lp.

C'est bon ca marche? Merci

----------

